#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Ad Lib Hotel, Soi 1, Sukhumvit

## PAG

Had a hospital appointment at Bumrungrad this week, so Google Maps showed me the hotels closest.   I chose Ad Lib, which proved to be lucky as it was very good, and my style of hotel (small, non-corporate type).

It's situated about 300 metres up Soi 1, turning into a small Soi about 40 metres.



A few different standards of rooms, with me going for one of the mid range ones.   Very comfortable double bed, iPad type control for lighting etc, great shower, well stocked mini bar (though didn't touch anything).

There are only 4 floors, and with a 20m lap type pool on the roof of the 3rd floor.



Good selection for breakfast, though not included in the room rate that I chose.   At in the hotel the second night there, with a very comfortable restaurant and bar area (2 for 1 drink prices between 5-7 p.m.).   Decent menu also of Asian and Western food.





A G and T to start



A decent sirloin steak with a couple of side dishes



and a large cognac and an espresso to round things off.



After the hospital appointment, I went back to the hotel for a swim.   There were 8 young Chinese girls in and around the pool, who's aim appeared to be taking the most different selfie poses as possible, though in truth they were all good looking.

----------


## Maanaam

It's odd how we (I mean asianophiles) consider these girls nice (and I do) when if a Western woman had the exact same body, we'd turn up our noses.
Just something I've been self-analysing and pondering.

Nice post, Pag. Always good to have a hotel review.

----------


## tomcat

> It's odd how I (I mean asianophiles) consider these girls nice (and I do) when if Lulu had the exact same body, I'd turn up my nose.


...a man of discriminating taste...

----------


## David48atTD

> Nice post, Pag. Always good to have a hotel review.


+1


Ballpark prices?

Room shots?

Internet strength/reliability?

Nice to see the girlie shots ... very considerate of you.

---

When I've stayed in Soi 1, it's usually @ the _FuramaXclusive Sukhumvit
_Midweek, BHT 1,460 with Breakkie through Agoda

----------


## PAG

^

Here's a short video of the room that I took and sent to M'Sahib:




A link to the hotel's website where you'll get more info, including prices.   I paid around 7500 baht for 2 nights.   Internet, I have 4G so don't know when it switches between that and wifi.

Ad Lib Bangkok Hotel, Official Hotel Website

----------

